

Hellо, I am a compiler. - shawndumas
http://stackoverflow.com/questions/2684364/why-arent-programs-written-in-assembly-more-often/2685541#2685541

======
BladeCT05
Well, i wrote the code for you to compile :) thanks for making my program
understandable to all processors :)

~~~
BladeCT05
[http://blackfordthewizard.netne.net/](http://blackfordthewizard.netne.net/)

